
Which Windows laptop could replace a MacBook Pro? - jsingleton
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/askjack/2016/nov/17/which-windows-laptop-could-replace-apple-macbook-pro
======
WorldMaker
A good tip for anyone considering a Windows laptop to replace a MacBook is to
look for a Signature Edition [1]. The easiest place to do that is a Microsoft
Store (online or retail), but you can also ask your local Staples, Best Buy,
and some of the other big box stores if they have Signature Edition machines
for sale (often only through special orders, but you can sometimes still talk
them into price matching or coupon specials in that case).

Microsoft requires a clean Windows install on Signature Edition machines, and
that really makes a huge difference. In some cases you pay a small premium as
the adware and bloatware do sometimes subsidize the hardware.

[1]
[https://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/cat/categor...](https://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/cat/categoryID.69916600)

------
Clubber
I used Thinkpads before switching to Macs in 2008 or so. I still have my 2013
rMBP and don't plan on replacing it anytime soon.

The Thinkpads are/were great Windows computers. I'm not sure if that is still
the case. I have one for work and the F2 key is already detaching and my nub
mouse stopped working this morning. I suspect after being accustomed the
MacBooks, any Windows machine will have irritating issues you will have to get
over.

~~~
godzillabrennus
Thinkpad quality seems to vary greatly model to model.

~~~
wuschel
I owned both X61 and T61. Great design, possibilities of modification, strong
CPU, and good build quality that lasted for ages (I am still using the X61,
now in its 8 year).

The model policies for the current models seems to have changed, though.

------
BuildTheRobots
A friend pointed me towards System 76's Oryx [1] laptop yesterday and it looks
stunning.

Ships with ubuntu, nVidia 10 series gpu, matte 4K screen, upto 64GB RAM and
space for 2* m.2 and 2* 2.5" drives.

Wired gigabit ethernet and AC wireless, HDMI + 2 _DP and 3_ USB 3-A, 2 *
USB3-C ports.

On paper this seems to wipe the floor with a MBP - and I'm sure you could also
install Windows should you wish.

[https://system76.com/laptops/oryx](https://system76.com/laptops/oryx)

------
rkwasny
For a developer? None. but you can try with a Linux laptop

~~~
Bdiem
Which Notebook is a "good" linux machine? All my "linux on NB" experiences so
far have been kind of compromised with lack or quality of drivers - resulting
in poor overall performance. E.g.: no/poor/intermittend wifi/BT, excessive
battery drain, loud fans.

~~~
joecool1029
Anything that's a pre-Skylake CPU with intel GPU shouldn't suffer from these
issues. Skylake has been kinda a nightmare for power management and discrete
GPU's (nvidia/amd) are a mixed bag, would avoid for a notebook.

It's been a long time since I hit a <10 year old model with wifi issues aside
from crappy broadcom (in my mbp) that still works fine just occasionally needs
patching. Intel, atheros, ralink, realtek... should all be vendors that work
fairly well.

------
cylinder
Annoying that I probably have to switch back to Windows just a few years after
switching to Mac. Most Windows laptops are awful these days. When my MacBook
dies, I'll probably build a desktop PC and pair with either a Chromebook or
Surface device.

------
mandeepj
Surface book

